# Air Intake



## mikebuchter (May 10, 2010)

I am trying to buy an intake on ebay but they all say fits all models except GXE, why is that? I thought they were the same engines? Can someone let me know if this is true.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ebay knows nothing about your car dude! Do a JWT popcharger and call it the day!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Intakes from Stillen (Stealin) or make your our:

STILLEN : Injen Technology IS Short Ram Cold Air Intake System

Or homemade!!!! checkout Vibrant performance and build your own:


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

tons of 'universal' cold air kits on there. always buy the 2nd cheapest up because usually the first cheapest has some chance to be a scam. Also the filter with the cheaper ones kinda sucks so after you buy, also grab one of the larger cleanable filters off there. usually like 10+ bucks for some good ones. hope this helps


----------

